

Bees solve Traveling Salesman Problem - spaetzel
http://robots.net/article/3066.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
And again:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1834170>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833774>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1831271>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1830232>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1829211> <\- This one has comments

